
Goldman Sachs restricts intern workday to 17 hours in wake of burnout death - luu
http://www.theguardian.com/business/2015/jun/17/goldman-sachs-interns-work-hours
======
acconrad
_" The benevolent firm introduced new work hours for summer interns after Bank
of America Merrill Lynch intern died from seizure induced by all-nighters"_

Oh, how benevolent to let your interns sleep less than a full night.

------
pan69
What a poisonous environment. I can't imagine how anyone would want to be part
of that.

~~~
omouse
Because once you make it big you can be the asshole who makes everyone else
works 18+ hrs/day while you sip umbrella drinks on your yacht. You're
basically set for life once you get through the shit work. That's why there's
a perverse incentive to do this.

